# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Pablo Minguet: el primer autor de magia en España.

## esgatell

“... siendo mis artes tales y tan buenos:
que aquel, que más mire, los ve menos.”
                               Pablo Minguet (1733)

Me llama la atención leyendo los comentarios del foro la preocupación que muestran muchos magos por el hecho de que muchos efectos y técnicas se divulguen y puedan ser conocidos por el público profano. Para mí esto no supone un problema sino un incentivo que obliga a los magos a mejorar y a idear métodos diferentes para los mismos efectos o para convencer al espectador de que el juego no está hecho por el procedimiento que él cree conocer.
El primer libro de magia publicado en España lo fue en el año 1733 (ojo a la fecha) por Pablo Minguet con el título: "Engaños a ojos vistas y diversión de trabajos mundanos fundada en lícitos juegos de manos que contiene todas la diferencias de los cubiletes, y otras habilidades muy curiosas demostradas en diferentes Láminas, para que los pueda hacer fácilmente cualquier entretenido". Observad el término “lícitos juegos de manos”, muchas del las divulgaciones mágicas que se hicieron el los siglos XVII y XVIII tenían por objeto demostrar la “licitud” de estos juegos de habilidad y engaño alejando de ellos las sospechas de los inquisidores que podían hacer acabar el la hoguera a buhoneros y prestidigitadores. Minguet presenta el libro como para la diversión y el entretenimiento (los puede hacer fácilmente cualquier entretenido), alejando así cualquier tentación de ver estos entretenimientos como brujería o magia negra.
El libro tuvo, al parecer, un gran éxito y fue muy divulgado. Se editó de nuevo en 1864 , en 1908 y en 1993 (Editorial Alta Fulla), con el título: "Juegos de manos o sea arte de hacer diabluras". Merece la pena leerlo por muchas razones: la más importante de ellas es la necesidad, para los que practican un arte, de conocer sus orígenes y su historia, hacernos con una cultura mágica y no estas día a día “descubriendo el Mediterráneo”.  El libro marca la transición entre la magia medieval, villana y “de mercado” a la magia de la Ilustración, vinculada a la ciencia y a las demostraciones públicas de curiosidades técnicas y científicas. Más tarde, a finales del XIX, de la mano de Houdin, la magia se convertirá en un arte por derecho propio. 
Leyéndolo nos damos cuenta de cómo los efectos mágicos no han variado apenas en trescientos años así como los objetos utilizados y muchas de las técnicas básicas empleadas. Empieza el libro describiendo como fabricarse una bolsa para portar los materiales que se lleva colgada a modo de faltriquera. 
Las ilustraciones son magníficas, merecen a pena. 
Comienza el libro con una rutina de cubiletes formada por doce efectos, el primero de los cuales es el cubilete que atraviesa a los otros dos. Para el último de ellos utiliza una especie de Chop Cup utilizando sebo.
Usa una especie de cartera de mentalismo con un mecanismo  muy parecido a los modelos actuales.
Juegos con cuerdas con técnicas que aun se usan, pañuelos, cartas utilizando fakes, juegos matemáticos, monedas, etc. etc. 

Algunos de los nombres de los juegos son ilustrativos:

Juego de poner un poco de alpiste dentro de una copa, y hacer que se pase debajo de una campanilla.
Juego de hacer parecer que una moneda baila dentro de un vaso.
Juego de hacer nudos a un pañuelo, y deshacerlos de un soplo.
Juego de sacar tres cuentas o bolitas de dentro de dos cintas, sin romperlas, teniéndolas asidas dos sujetos, cada uno por su lado.
Juego de un embudo para beber vino,  o agua con él y después hacerlo salir por la frente.
Juego de un clavo, para hacerlo parecer, que atraviesa la lengua.
Juego de dar una peseta a una persona y a otra un ochavo, y después hacer, que al que tiene la peseta, se le vuelva ochavo: y al que tiene ochavo, se le vuelva peseta.
En fin, muchos juegos en los que reconocemos efectos que aun vemos hoy y asombran a los espectadores pese a que están divulgados desde hace trescientos años.
Recomiendo la lectura de este libro por su valor histórico y porque nos ayudará a reflexionar acerca  de problemas que se plantean en la magia actual. Soy de los que consideran que es imprescindible conocer la historia del arte es imprescindible para los artistas actuales. Y la magia es un arte con pleno derecho.
Espero que  sirva. Seguiré con algunos posts sobre el mismo tema: el próximo, que quiero trabajarlo bien, sobre un libro de Houdin publicado en España a primeros de siglo que se vendía en librerías y en el que desvela para el gran público gran  parte de los secretos mágicos actuales, p. ej. los aros chinos.

----------


## Dow

anda que... das a recomendar este libro como si se pudiera comprar en tiendamagia jeje.

por si alguien está interesado en adquirirlo, que vaya a "antigüedades México" en la calle Huertas 17, Madrid. y preguntad por Rafael Amieva, y se lo comentais... lo mismo os lo consigue, pero no original, sino como unas fotocopias que hace una editorial valenciana (creo que valenciana). sale barato... y sí es verdad que merece la pena.



otro dato a añadir: Pablo Minguet no era mago.

----------


## esgatell

Bueno, no creo que sea dificil encontrarlo: está editado por Alta Fulla en el 93. Cierto, Minguet no era mago y escribió sobre otras muchas cuestiones: ajedrez, baile, música, geografía; como hicieron tantos de espíritu enciclopedista.
He publicado este post porque creo que es importante conocer la historia...bueno, soy un poco obsesivo de esas cosas.
 Tengo otras antiguallas y prearo posts sobre ellas... para quien le interese...
Por cierto, somos casi vecinos, yo vivo en Velilla. Me alegro de encontrar a alguien que conoce el Minguet y muestra interés y curiosidad por algo más que trucos y juegos. Así se mejora la magia.

----------


## Dow

en cuanto vi "Pablo Minguet" entré de cabeza en el post.  es raro ver nombres distintos a Blaine o Angel, pero más raro es ver alguno como este.


ahora no recuerdo, pero... Minguet no escribió dos libros de magia? este que comentas y otro más.

esgatell, si te apasiona la historia de la magia... ve a la tienda que dije antes. Rafael es un "come libros" (en el buen sentido, no se los come para destruirlos) y sabe un montón sobre historia de la magia, autores, libros antiguos...



ah, seré fan de los posts que pongas sobre estos temas jaja

----------


## esgatell

No tengo noticia de que escribera dos libros sobre magia. Lo que si es cierto es que este se ha publicado con dos títulos distintos. Creo que sí me acercaré a esa librería. Gracias por la información.

----------


## Dow

puede que sea eso que tú dices de los dos títulos... y me haya liado

----------


## Tiza-86

Holaaa! Pues es curioso haber visto este post justamente ahora, porque me acaban de regalar este libro: "Juegos de manos ó sea arte de hacer diabluras" por D. Pablo Minguet y además es baratísimo, si alguien lo quiere adquirir que me mande un privado, es muy fácil de conseguir.   :Smile1:

----------


## esgatell

Tiza: échale un vistazo a fondo porque es una maravilla, merece la pena. Cuando lo hagas lo comentamos, si te parece.

----------


## Dow

tienes una joyita... yo lo quiero!  :117:

----------


## Tiza-86

Pues si que es una joya si. En cuanto lo mire a fondo lo comentaremos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

eso no me lo contaste ayer.... lo de que tenias este libro....    :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Tiza-86

> eso no me lo contaste ayer.... lo de que tenias este libro....    :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


Jajaja, si es que para hablar de magia hay... buffff, algo tenía que dejarme en el tintero   :Lol:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Está disponible en la biblioteca de la fundación Juan March, en Madrid. La única vez que estuve, hace no mucho, no lo solicité por falta de tiempo. Pero cuando vuelva, supongo que cuando acabe los examenes, pretendo pedirlo para curiosear un buen rato  :Smile1:

----------


## esgatell

Alfonso: estoy interesado en ir a la biblioteca de la Juan March. ¿Sabes cuales son los horarios, si hay que registrarse, etc? Te agradecería que me informaras. 
Muchas Gracias.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Hola:

Yo tengo desde hace algún tiempo una copia de este libro, el titulo de *"Engaños a ojos vistas y diversión de trabajos mundanos fundada en lícitos juegos de manos que contiene todas la diferencias de los cubiletes, y otras habilidades muy curiosas demostradas en diferentes Láminas, para que los pueda hacer fácilmente cualquier entretenido"* corresponde a la edición de 1733, yo tengo la 3 edición  (Bueno una edición facsímil) que fue publicada 1864 , cambiando el  titulo por el de  _"Juegos de manos o sea arte de hacer diabluras"_, este librito como dice Dow es una autentica joya, en esta edición como novedad anuncia "aumentada con gran numero de Juegos nuevos, y grabados intercalados en el texto".



 :P Se pueden comprar por internet por el módico precio de 6,50 €. Aquí supongo que no puedo hacer publicidad de otra librerías, si alguien esta interesado que me envíe un mp y le informaré.

----------


## Tiza-86

Si a alguien no le gusta comprar por internet, se puede adquirir facilmente en cualquier provincia, si es el caso de alguna persona, que me envie un privado.
Saludosssss!!  :D

----------


## Felipe

Yo lo he comprado hace unos días en una librería normal y corriente por 6 euros. Publicado por la editorial Maxtor.

PD. Para los riojanos, en Santos Ochoa.

----------


## Marko

Interesantísimo tema y muy bien tratado por esgatell. Yo también soy un admirador incondicional del libro de Pablo Minguet. Tengo la edición de altafulla pero he visto ediciones antiquísimas, verdaderas piezas de colección. Varían algo entre una y otra. Los grabados originales son más bonitos en mi opinión (por lo arcaico de los mismos). Sin embargo es el contenido del libro lo que me impresiona.

Siendo que Pablo Minguet era más bien editor, según puedo deducir y en efecto, escribió sobre otros temas, me pregunto ¿cómo se enteró del secreto de tantos juegos de manos para publicarlos? ¿Habrá sido aficionado a la magia o fue que consultó a algún mago para escribir su libro?

Bueno, gracias por tratar este tema tan interesante.

----------

